# new sanyo turns itself on and off



## gpollock87 (Apr 13, 2011)

2 week old sanyo 32 inch is turning itself on and off, i have moved the plug to different outlets and still does it. and i have also been able to rule out my dish network 722 being the culpret. any ideas of what the problem is?
edit: switched hdmi ports,that did the trick


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Your TV is trying to tell you when to watch it.

That aside, I know you solved it, but did you find the trigger to the problem? Was the TV hooked up directly to your DVR via HDMI only? via a receiver? Were you using an optical audio cable?


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

gpollock87 said:


> 2 week old sanyo 32 inch is turning itself on and off, i have moved the plug to different outlets and still does it. and i have also been able to rule out my dish network 722 being the culpret. any ideas of what the problem is?
> edit: switched hdmi ports,that did the trick


Sanyo "nuff said". Take it back and get a better TV.
Any TV you get will be better.


----------



## gpollock87 (Apr 13, 2011)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Your TV is trying to tell you when to watch it.
> 
> That aside, I know you solved it, but did you find the trigger to the problem? Was the TV hooked up directly to your DVR via HDMI only? via a receiver? Were you using an optical audio cable?


the 722 is only thing hooked up to the tv and just the hdmi cable only. i never found out what caused it.


----------



## gpollock87 (Apr 13, 2011)

richall01 said:


> Sanyo "nuff said". Take it back and get a better TV.
> Any TV you get will be better.


i like it,has a nice picture quality.


----------

